# Moving to Mexico



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

My partner and I live in New York City and have traveled to Mexico for years and will move to Xalapa, Veracruz in about three years. We're investigating (constantly) health insurance issues, immigration requirements, vehicle purchase/insurance and a host of other issues. We'll be posting questions hoping for ideas/suggestions from those already in Mexico.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

gleeruss said:


> My partner and I live in New York City and have traveled to Mexico for years and will move to Xalapa, Veracruz in about three years. We're investigating (constantly) health insurance issues, immigration requirements, vehicle purchase/insurance and a host of other issues. We'll be posting questions hoping for ideas/suggestions from those already in Mexico.


WELCOME - you'll find plenty of info here. Use the SEARCH function to start your search. If you cannot find answers there, then go ahead and ask.

A question for you: Why are you choosing Xalapa and how long have you spent there and for what reason? The purpose of this question will become apparent after you read more on this Forum.

Glad you're here - what part of the city?


----------



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> WELCOME - you'll find plenty of info here. Use the SEARCH function to start your search. If you cannot find answers there, then go ahead and ask.
> 
> A question for you: Why are you choosing Xalapa and how long have you spent there and for what reason? The purpose of this question will become apparent after you read more on this Forum.
> 
> Glad you're here - what part of the city?


We have Mexican friends in Xalapa and have spent several weeks each year there. We like the "feel" of the place and the fact that it is a university town. It is close enough to the coast but high enough for a less tropical climate. Culture is important - the museums, the orchestra and other sites are attractive. We have already met other expatriates and friends of our Mexican "family". We don't want to be in an expatriate enclave.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess that you already know about the famed "chipi-chipi", or fine drizzling rain of the Xalapa area.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

gleeruss said:


> We have Mexican friends in Xalapa and have spent several weeks each year there. We like the "feel" of the place and the fact that it is a university town. It is close enough to the coast but high enough for a less tropical climate. Culture is important - the museums, the orchestra and other sites are attractive. We have already met other expatriates and friends of our Mexican "family". We don't want to be in an expatriate enclave.


You couldn't have picked a better place. Pop over here to get some more info My Life in Mexico


----------



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

*Xalapa*



joaquinx said:


> You couldn't have picked a better place.
> 
> Thanks for the link - I have a book that Rolly Brook co-wrote, so this is a good follow-up. Thanks also for the confirmation of our "good choice" for a place to live. We're both quite a ways from Social Security, so are looking carefully at finances and cost of living - especially health insurance. We are still about three years away from moving. We hope to rent initially, then eventually build on land we already own.
> 
> ...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

gleeruss said:


> We hope to rent initially, then eventually build on land we already own.
> 
> I hope that we can stay in touch and perhaps meet up next time we are in Xalapa.
> 
> Regards.


That's a date. Where is the land that you own? In Xalapa or near to Coatepec or Xico?


----------



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> That's a date. Where is the land that you own? In Xalapa or near to Coatepec or Xico?


In Xalapa, Pozo Azul (part of Herradura development) off of Murillo Vidal.


----------

